# Wish List for my Tivo......



## bsporl (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is my wish list for TiVo, please consider the following improvements/enhancements:

- An option to turn on a small clock in the corner of the screen
- A new TV Guide option that shrinks the TV in the corner so you can see what's on the channel rather than reading the description
- A multi-TV-grid display that shows 9, 16, or 25 TV's, and gives you a 2 second clip of each as it scans through each channel.
- More functionality over the 2nd networked TiVo, including delete shows, remote recording, avoids recording the same show, etc..
- DVD burning capability in the TiVoToGo software
- Flexibility to remove, hide, Yahoo apps
- On screen weather or traffic reports, in the corner, always on, partly transparent
- On screen news reports that scroll across the bottom of the screen
- Press thumbs down four times to delete the channel from the lineup
- Built in web server to remotely schedule shows (don't get me wrong, Yahoo TV is good, but just a band aid not a long term solution)


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

bsporl said:


> Here is my wish list for TiVo, please consider the following improvements/enhancements:
> 
> - An option to turn on a small clock in the corner of the screen
> - A new TV Guide option that shrinks the TV in the corner so you can see what's on the channel rather than reading the description
> ...


1. Select-Play-Select-9-Select - it is there, has been for years.
2. Yeah, a lot of people ask for that.
3. Not even sure that's possible. TiVo only has one internal tuner in current boxes, and if it is using the external tuner (cable/satellite box) it would have to wait a couple of seconds for each channel change to get a clip. I don't think this is feasible.
4. Cooperative scheduling, et al, is oft requested. Many people would like to see this.
5. This is unlikely to ever happen. Burning software is a whole new world, there are already packages that can burn transferred TiVo shows. TiVo would have to charge for it anyway for licensing.
6. Yes, the ability to select what apps show in Music, Photos, etc would be nice.
7. They've talked about extending HME to allow it to overlay on video, but it may be a while.
8. Not sure what the usefulness of that would be - what new source, etc? Better to extend HME as in #7, then leave it up to 3rd parties to write a ticker app.
9. Just go into Channels I Receive and edit the list.
10. TiVo Central Online and Yahoo! TV are more flexible than a built-in server - most people wouldn't know how to make the TiVo visible from outside the home, and it isn't really a good idea anyway - you don't want people DDoSing your TiVo, trying to hack in, etc. It wasn't designed to be exposed to the public Internet. So an 'on box' web server is really only going to be accessible, for most people, on the LAN - and if you're home, you can schedule from the TiVo. I'd rather see more personal data uploaded to TCO so you can see your Now Playing and To Do lists, etc, on the website from anywhere. That'd be useful for everyone.


----------



## bsporl (Feb 7, 2006)

megazone, thanks for your comments and suggestion to enable the clock feature.

With regards to the #3, I've seen the functionality on a few TV's and it only requires one tuner. When selected, a grid of small TV's are displayed (4X4, or even 6 across and 4 down). The single tuner does a quick scan of the stations to display a picture for each little TV (spends less than one on each channel). After the initial scan of all little TVs, the scan slows to ~2 seconds for each little TV giving the viewer a better idea of whats going on for each channel. I guess they assume the average person spends ~1 or 2 seconds on each channel while channel surfing.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Suggest features here:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv2192.htm?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

bsporl said:


> With regards to the #3, I've seen the functionality on a few TV's and it only requires one tuner. When selected, a grid of small TV's are displayed (4X4, or even 6 across and 4 down). The single tuner does a quick scan of the stations to display a picture for each little TV (spends less than one on each channel). After the initial scan of all little TVs, the scan slows to ~2 seconds for each little TV giving the viewer a better idea of whats going on for each channel.


So it isn't simultaneous, it is a loop of each channel, that might be possible. Though, still, for cable or satellite boxes it would take a while to populate each channel's loop - waiting for the IR blasters to change the channel, then recording the loop, then doing it again and again.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks for pointing out the clock feature, I never knew.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

> thanks for pointing out the clock feature, I never knew.


I didn't know about this either. But, what would be it's uses? I have a clock on my cable box and my VCR/DVD player.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> I didn't know about this either. But, what would be it's uses? I have a clock on my cable box and my VCR/DVD player.


1. Not everyone has a cable box or VCR that shows the time - my cable box is set to always show the station since I find that much more useful to know, and I don't have a VCR setup in my main viewing area currently - I don't have much use for VHS.

So having it on screen is useful.

And when you're watching a recording there is also an Elapsed Time Indicator which shows, at a glance, how far into a recording you are. I find myself using that often just to gauge how much time I have left in the show. Especially if I have plans to keep, etc, and I'm looking to see if I can finish the show or should just pause it where it is and finish later.


----------

